# Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.



## TomileGrande (2. September 2012)

*Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

Hallo zusammen,

Nachdem ich letztens c&C Generals spielen wollte und dieses extrem geruckelt hat, war mein Entschluss gefasst. Ein neuer PC muss her!! Ich besitze einen Sony Vaio Pentium 4 mit 3 GHz und 1 GB RAM. Dazu hatte ich mir mal so ne Highend Grafikkarte von vor 5 Jahren bei Ebay geholt aber nachdem ich die in letzter Zeiten aller 2 Wochen im Offen Backen musste, damit sie wieder funktioniert habe ich mir eine günstige für 30€ gekauft, die überhaupt nichts kann. (GeForce fx 5500) 

Jedenfalls ärgert mich der PC nur noch. Selbst das arbeiten macht schon keinen Spaß mehr, da es bei mehreren Anwendung schon zu Wartezeiten kommt. Und das die alten Spiele nicht laufen finde ich auch nicht so toll. Ich wollte mal so ein Action Spiel (venetica) aus der ComputerBildspiele spielen, selbst das lief schon so gut wie nicht. 

Was soll der PC können: ich benutze ihn hauptsächlich für Office, Musik und Internet. Ab und zu hol ich mal ein altes Spiel raus, was dann in bester Qualität laufen sollte. ( sprich der PC muss zu alten Spielen (FM2008, C&C 10Jahre, ) kompatibel sein) Allerdings würde ich mir Eventl. auch mal Diablo kaufen wollen oder den neuen FM2013. Mir gehts vor allem darum, dass ich dann ein PC habe, der die nächsten 5 Jahre locker mit hält. 

Falls jetzt jemand sagt, He dein jetziger PC ist gar nicht mal schlecht den kann man noch wieder beleben....auch dafür bin ich offen.
Ansonsten könnt ihr alles aus dem PC nehmen was ihr benötigt.

Das ist mir noch wichtig. Lieber i7 als i5 und noch lieber ein vergleichbares Prdoukt von AMD um Geld zu sparen. Grafikkarte muss nicht die beste sein, sondern die mit den besten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Die Festplatte ist mir nicht so wichtig, dafür die SSD (64GB). Blueray benötige ich nicht. Peripheriegerät habe ich alles da. Win 7 hätte ich gerne. USB 3.0 ist nett aber kein muss. Der PC muss nicht extrem leise sein. Bei mir läuft sowieso meist Musik im Hintergrund. Ach ja und eine gute Soundkarte ist mir noch wichtig.
Ich hab natürlich selber schon mal geschaut aber ich habe keine Ahnung was mit wem kompatibel ist, welches Netzteil benötigt wird, wie groß das Gehäuse sein muss usw. Deswegen würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mir so eine typische Auflistung geben könntet. Noch 2 Sachen: die 1000€ müssen nicht alle werden und mir wäre es wichtig wenn ihr noch 1-2 Sätze dazu schreiben könntet, warum ihr mir gerade eure Variante empfehlen würdet. Schon mal vielen Dank im Vorraus.

Send from my Brain.


----------



## ich111 (2. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

Hallo und Willkommen im Forum,
welche Auflösung hat dein Monitor? Ist das Laufwerk ein Sata, dann kann man es nämlich weiterverwenden, das gleiche gilt für die HDD.
Willst du übertakten?


----------



## mmayr (2. September 2012)

Hi! Deinen alten PC kann man nicht wiederbeleben! Der ist einfach zu lahm!
Genaue Auflistung am iPhone ist mühsam, das können andere besser!

Welches Netzteil hast du bereits? Das wäre das Einzige, was man noch verwenden kann! Wenn du nicht selber bauen willst, Schau dir mal die PCGH PCs an!

Ansonsten Schau dir mal die Sockel 1155 Boards und CPUs von Intel an, die sind günstig und flott! Aber nimm keinen 67er Chipsatz mehr! Gibt bessere: Z68 zB.


----------



## facehugger (2. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

Ich würde es in etwa so machen:


Mobo: ASRock Z77 Pro3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000029) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
NT: be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Graka: Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11199-00-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
HDD: Seagate Barracuda EcoGreen F3 1000GB 7200rpm, SATA II (ST1000DM005/HD103SJ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
SSD: Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Case: ist eh Geschmacksache..., z.B. das: Sharkoon T28 | Geizhals Deutschland
BS: Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit inkl. Service Pack 1, DSP/SB, 1er-Pack (deutsch) (PC) (GFC-02054) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Intelprozzis sind aktuell beim Gaming und der Effizienz einfach better:


Test: Intel
den Zusammenbau erledigt z.B. Hardwareversand für 20€ oder du machst es selbst..., so schwer ist das nicht Hier mal eine Liste von hilfsbereiten "Schraubern":

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html

vielleicht ist ja auch bei dir einer in der Nähe

Gruß


----------



## TomileGrande (2. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

@facehugger schon mal danke für deine Arbeit. Ist i7 zu teuer oder warum i5? Gibt es kein Pendant von AMD zum i7? Sind 8GB genügend RAM oder warum nicht gleich 16? Den Rest finde ich gut. DVD und/oder Brenner werde ich Eventl. vom alten PC nehmen. Die Festplatte ist vollkommen ausreichend, mehr als 1 GB benötigt ich nicht und ich will auf jeden Fall eine neue und nicht die alte mit nehmen. Das Netzteil würde ich ungern mitnehmen. Ich würde den PC dann lieber verschenken.

Warum muss man irgendwas übertakten? Wenn ich etwas neu kaufe, dann sollte das doch erst mal up to Date sein. Ich würde sowas ungern machen, da dies ja meist zu kosten der Lebensdauer geht, oder?

Der Monitor ist ein 24" mit HDMI und FullHd. Welche Auflösung der max. kann weiß ich nicht. Ich bin eh nicht so der Typ der Actionspiele in höchster Auflösung spielen wird/muss.

Wie finden die anderen die Liste von Facehugger? Gibt's noch Lob oder Verbesserungsvorschläge? 

Noch eine elementare Frage: ich freu mich schon irgendwie aufs zusammenbauen aber spart man eigentlich Geld beim selber zusammenstellen/bauen im Vergleich zu einem Komplettpc von HP, Dell, Lenova usw.?


----------



## Tripleh84 (2. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

Lieber selbst zusammenbauen.. Und wenn der Monitor Full HD hat, ist die Auflösung natürlich 1920x1080.... 

Die Zusammenstellung ist so eigentlich Perfekt von Facehugger... 16GB Ram braucht kein Mensch und macht nicht Wirklich sinn... Der I5 ist der Beste P/L CPU im moment.. AMD hat keine Wirklichen Gamer CPUs...


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

Der i7 bietet nur Hyperthreading, was nur für Videorendering usw. interessant wäre.

AMD hat derzeit nichts Vergleichbares im Programm.

Übertakten kann eine Aufrüstung oder einen Neukauf herauszögern, dadurch geht allerdings dann die Garantie flöten.
Wenn du nicht mit ausserirdischen Spannungen drauf los hetzt, kann eigentlich nichts passieren.

FullHD ist 1920x1080.

Facehuggers Zusammenstellung ist . 

Man spart Geld im Vergleich zu Komplett-PC`s, weil dort die Komponenten meistens nicht zusammenpassen.

z.B. Mediamrkt 

Gaming PC:

i5 3570K
und 
eine GT 610


----------



## majinvegeta20 (2. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

Die Zusammenstellung von Facehugger ist schon ideal so. 

Den i7 und 16gb RAM brauchst du nur, wenn du wirklich viel rendern willst. Also sprich viel Video oder Fotobearbeitung machst. Der i5 und 8gb RAM langen total!

In den aller meisten Games wirst du so gut wie keinen Unterschied feststellen.
AMD hat da nichts entgegen zu setzen. Die Zeiten sind vorerst vorbei. 

Einzig den kleineren Aufpreis für ne 2TB HDD kannst du dir ja nochmal durch den kopf gehen lassen.
Hol dir auch gleich einen neuen Brenner. Die 15-20 Euro für einen nagelneuen DVD Brenner mit schnelleren Schreib und Leseraten bringen dich schon nicht um. 

Ansonsten ist alles perfekt so. 

Und natürlich spart man beim selber bauen! 
Die Hardware in Komplett PCs ist zudem meist auch noch abgespeckt. (OEM)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

Die Zusammenstellung von Face paßt schon, viel besseres hätte ich auch nicht auf der Liste gehabt. Der i7 profitiert bei den Games sehr wenig da die Masse der Games mal gerade max 4 Kerne verwerten kann wenn überhaupt. Beim Gehäuse könnte man sich zb auch das Xigmatek Asgrad Pro oder das Zalman Z9 / Z9+ ansehen.
Bei identischer Hardware ist der Eigenbau definitiv günstiger, bei den Komplettkisten wird ja meist gespart beim BOard, RAM, Kühler und sogar teilweise abgespeckte Karten


----------



## facehugger (2. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

Viel besser wirds glaube ich nicht mehr werden (Eigenlob stinkt...) das Case ist natürlich immer Geschmacksache Bei der Graka *könntest* du auch zu einer 7950 schielen:


VTX3D Radeon HD 7950 X-Edition, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (VX7950 3GBD5-2DHX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
aber die 7870 reicht für Spaß in Full-HD meist gut aus

Gruß


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

Nimm lieber die 7950

Die VTX3D ist


----------



## majinvegeta20 (2. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*



ich888 schrieb:


> Nimm lieber die 7950
> 
> Die VTX3D ist


 
Warum soll er ca. 80 Euro mehr ausgeben, wenn er eh nur zum größten Teil alte Spiele zocken will.
Zudem er mit Overclocking das wieder weg macht.


----------



## facehugger (2. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Warum soll er ca. 80 Euro mehr ausgeben, wenn er eh nur zum größten Teil alte Spiele zocken will.
> Zudem er mit Overclocking das wieder weg macht.


Jap, für alte Games reicht die 7870 *mehr* als aus

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (2. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*



TomileGrande schrieb:


> Das ist mir noch wichtig. Lieber i7 als i5 und noch lieber ein vergleichbares Prdoukt von AMD um Geld zu sparen. Grafikkarte muss nicht die beste sein, sondern die mit den besten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Die Festplatte ist mir nicht so wichtig, dafür die SSD (64GB). Blueray benötige ich nicht. Peripheriegerät habe ich alles da. Win 7 hätte ich gerne. USB 3.0 ist nett aber kein muss. Der PC muss nicht extrem leise sein. Bei mir läuft sowieso meist Musik im Hintergrund. Ach ja und eine gute Soundkarte ist mir noch wichtig.


 
Der i7 3770k ist in Games rund 2-3% schneller als der i5 3570k. Das liegt in der Regel daran dass der i7 100MHz mehr Takt hat.
Dafür also 100€ mehr auszugeben ist echt unsinnig. Spar dir das Geld also und stecke es lieber in die Grafikkarte. Davon hast du mehr.
Und USB 3 haben die neuen Boards alle. Daher mitnehmen. Vielleicht kannst du es später mal brauchen z.B. wenn du dir eine neue externe Festplatte oder einen USB Stick kaufst. Dann nimmst du die USB 3 Version und bist schnell.


----------



## Legacyy (2. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

Konfig von facehhugger passt.
Hier gibts günstig Windows 7: Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit Reinstallations-DVD multilingual: Amazon.de: Software


----------



## TomileGrande (2. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

Hallo noch mal. Noch mal kurz zum i5 bzw zum Ram. 

Die Zusammenstellung von Face kostet ca. 850€. Das ist vom Budget her echt super! Bei der SSD würde ich vielleicht zu dieser hier greifen: Amazon.de: Neu und gebraucht: SanDisk SDSSDP-064G-G25 64GB interne SSD-Festplatte (6,4 cm (2,5 Zoll), SATA III)
Spart noch mal ca. 40€. 

Also wegen i5 und Ram. Macht es nicht Sinn JETZT schon einen i7 zu kaufen bzw. mehr Ram, als wenn ich dass dann in 2-3 Jahren, wenn es Standart ist, aufrüsten muss? 

Und dann noch wegen der Grafikkarte: Da sind mir jetzt die folgenden 3 hängengeblieben: 
Asus Geforce GTX 660 Ti - ca. 300€
AMD Radeon HD 7950 - ca. 300€
HD 7870 - ca. 230€

Ihr habt euch quasi für die 7870 entschieden da ungefähr gleichstark aber 70€ günstiger?! Dazu noch eine Frage die mit dem eigentlichen Problem nicht zu tun hat. Sehe ich das richtig, dass es von den Grafikkarten immer mehrere verschiedene Hersteller gibt? Also bsp.: 	XFX Radeon HD 7870; 	HIS Radeon HD 7870; 	Sapphire Radeon HD 7870
Warum ist das so, und gibt zwischen diesen Anbietern Unterschiede oder sind diese alle gleich schnell?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

64 GB sind aktuell bei einer SSD schon arg wenig und beim Hersteller der SSD läuft mir was über den Rücken ( GEIZ ist nicht geil ). Die GTX 6600 halte ich noch für überteuert für die Leistung, und der i7 + doppelten RAM sollte man sich jetzt holen wenn man es braucht. Auf Vorrat kaufen ist Blödsinn


----------



## facehugger (2. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

Jap, schließe mich da dem Doc an Ein i7 bringt nur in Anwendungen messbare Vorteile, warum also dann den Aufpreis bezahlen Wenn der i5 zu langsam ist, reißt auch der i7 keine Bäume mehr aus. Wer weiß zudem, was in ein paar Jahren ist... 64GB sind etwas wenig Platz, selbst für eine SSD. Da würde ich schon zur doppelten Größe greifen, die hier wäre auch ok:


Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Grakas stellen Nvidia und AMD (vorher ATI) her, das sogenannte Referenzdesign (oft sehr warm und laut). Die Bordpartner (MSI, Asus, XFX, Sapphire usw.) bringen dann meist ein verbessertes Kühldesign auf den Markt (Customdesign), oft zu erkennen an den 2 Propellern auf der Pixelschleuder... Letzteres ist oft leistungsfähiger (kühler/leiser wie das Referenzdesign), damit steigt z.B. das Oc-Potenzial

Gruß

PS: und noch einmal: Leistung auf Vorrat kauft man nicht!


----------



## majinvegeta20 (2. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*



TomileGrande schrieb:


> Hallo noch mal. Noch mal kurz zum i5 bzw zum Ram.
> 
> Die Zusammenstellung von Face kostet ca. 850€. Das ist vom Budget her echt super! Bei der SSD würde ich vielleicht zu dieser hier greifen: Amazon.de: Neu und gebraucht: SanDisk SDSSDP-064G-G25 64GB interne SSD-Festplatte (6,4 cm (2,5 Zoll), SATA III)
> Spart noch mal ca. 40€.
> ...


 
64 gb ist zu wenig. Du sparst da wirklich am falschen Ende!
Die Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB gibt´s bereits schon für unter 100 Euro und ist wärmstens zu empfehlen.

Eine Geforce GTX 660 Ti ist vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis noch viel zu teuer.
Da bist du bei AMD besser dran. 

Wozu brauchst du eine HD 7950, wenn du wie du bereits schon sagtest, eh meist nur ältere Spiele zockst. 
Bis Full HD reicht die 7870 mehr als aus! 

Zur CPU...der i7 wird auch in Zukunft kein "Standard" werden. 
Bei dem was du machst wirst du keinen Unterschied zwischen i5 und i7 feststellen und Hardware auf Vorrat kaufen ist blödsinnig. Speicher kannst du immer nachrüsten, wenn du merkst das dir mal wirklich 8 gb RAM nicht mehr ausreichen.


----------



## Threshold (2. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*



TomileGrande schrieb:


> Die Zusammenstellung von Face kostet ca. 850€. Das ist vom Budget her echt super! Bei der SSD würde ich vielleicht zu dieser hier greifen: Amazon.de: Neu und gebraucht: SanDisk SDSSDP-064G-G25 64GB interne SSD-Festplatte (6,4 cm (2,5 Zoll), SATA III)
> Spart noch mal ca. 40€.


 
Das Ding hat noch einen SandForce Controller der Vorgägner Generation drin. Die würde ich nicht mal geschenkt nehmen.


----------



## TomileGrande (2. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*



facehugger schrieb:


> Ich würde es in etwa so machen:
> 
> [*]CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...


 
Ich muss noch mal nachhacken (immerhin kauf man so ein System ja nicht jeden Tag). Ich habe wie gesagt keine Ahnung was mit wem kompatibel ist....aber wenn ich das von dir vorgeschlagene Motherboard kaufe, kann ich dann später auch auf andere Prozessoren umrüsten? 

Der Prozessor den du vorgeschlagen hast, kommt zwar leistungstechnich gut weg, wird aber wegen der Wärmentwicklung kritisiert? Was sagst du dazu? 

Wie sieht es mit dem Prozessor hier aus? AMD FX-8150 
Was hälst du von dem und wäre der mit deiner Konfiguration kompatibel?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (2. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*



TomileGrande schrieb:


> Ich muss noch mal nachhacken (immerhin kauf man so ein System ja nicht jeden Tag). Ich habe wie gesagt keine Ahnung was mit wem kompatibel ist....aber wenn ich das von dir vorgeschlagene Motherboard kaufe, kann ich dann später auch auf andere Prozessoren umrüsten?
> 
> Der Prozessor den du vorgeschlagen hast, kommt zwar leistungstechnich gut weg, wird aber wegen der Wärmentwicklung kritisiert? Was sagst du dazu?
> 
> ...



Er wird nur letztendlich wegen der Wärmeentwicklung kritisiert weil er trotz des kleineren Fertigungsprozess etwas wärmer wird, als der Sandy Bridge. Das ist aber dem billigeren "Material" geschuldet. 

In der Praxis wirst du so gut wie keinen Unterschied feststellen.
Und wenn es danach geht, dann ist der FX-8150 eine gaaaaaaaaaaaanz schlechte Wahl. 
Eine viel niedrigere Leistung bei doppelt so hohen Verbrauch.


----------



## Tripleh84 (2. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

Hast doch schon gesagt bekommen, die AMD sind nix zum Zocken.. Du kannst mit dem Sockel 1155 später auch noch auf den  I7 3770K gehen..  Für nen AMD brauchste widerrum ein anderes Board.. AM3+ Board.. Aber dein Titel "Bester PC aller Zeiten" wird mit nem AMD aber nix.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (2. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

Ganz genau.
Wenn du dir da jetzt einen Bulldozer reinknallst, hast du auf jeden Fall den falschen Threat Titel gewählt.


----------



## TomileGrande (2. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

Okay, okay...hab mich halt von den Benchmarks verleiten lassen, obwohl es die wie Sand am Meer gibt aber im großen und ganzen bin ich echt zufrieden mit deiner Auswahl. Also Grafikkarte und Prozessor sind wirklich die mit dem besten P/L Verhältnis!! Bei den anderen Sachen, wie Ram, Gehäuser, Lüfter und so, da vertrau ich dir jetzt einfach mal blind. Ich führ jetzt mal den Bestellprozess durch und wenn mir noch was einfällt, melde ich mich einfach noch mal bei euch bzw. dir. Schon mal Danke an alle.


----------



## TomileGrande (2. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

Ich bin jetzt gerade bei der Bestellung und mir ist noch ein was aufgefallen: Brauch ich nicht noch einen Sockel? Oder ist der bei dem Lüfter schon dabei? Und die ganzen Kabel die vom Netzteil kommen, sind auch schon dabei, nehm ich mal an? 

Habt ihr für Win noch eine günstigere Variante? Sowas hier z.B. http://www.amazon.de/Windows-Home-P...PJZO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1346599466&sr=8-2


----------



## facehugger (2. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

Von welchen Benchmarks hast du dich denn "verleiten" lassen? Zur CPU-Leistung hab ich dir doch zusammen mit der Konfig schon einen entsprechenden Link gepostet... Was meinst du mit Sockel Und ja, das NT bringt alle nötigen Kabel mit. Für Win7 wirst du nix günstigeres finden, ist doch schon fast geschenkt 

Willst du selbst basteln oder den Knecht zusammenschustern lassen?

Gruß


----------



## Adi1 (2. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

Dann poste doch bitte die finale Zusammenstellung.


----------



## TomileGrande (2. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

https://www.mindfactory.de/order_overview.php

Keine Ahnung ob man das sehen kann. Ist im Prinzip genau das, was Face vorgeschlagen hat. Nur WIN werde ich woanders bestellen. Das war ein Benchmark ich glaub von ComputerBild. Da lag der AMD vor dem i5. Aber bei anderen Benchmarks war er wiederrum schlechter. Aber ist egal, ich habe mich nun sowieso schon für den i5 entschieden. Einzig bei der SSD hätte ich noch ein Alternative aber wie gesagt, im Prinzip liegt schon alles im Warenkorb. 120GB OCZ Vertex II 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 3Gb/s MLC asynchron


----------



## TomileGrande (2. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

okay, man kann den Link nicht sehen...aber ist 1:1 die Liste von Face.


----------



## Legacyy (2. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

ComputerBild   

Die Zusammenstellung von Face + da günstige Win7 kannst du bedenkenlos nehmen 

Dann viel spaß mit dem neuen Rechenknecht


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

Viel Spaß auch von mir


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

Dann viel Spass damit, aber lieber Samsung 830 oder Crucial m4.


----------



## Adi1 (2. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

Die Front-USB3-Anschlüsse hinten am MB anzuschliessen ist aber auch nicht mehr up-to-date.
Wenn es Dich nicht stört, kannst Du es so machen.


----------



## facehugger (2. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

Die knapp über 90€ würde ich schon in die empfohlenen SSD`s investieren (Samsung 830D, Crucial M4). Sonst hab ich an meiner Konfig nicht viel auszusetzen...

Gruß


----------



## majinvegeta20 (2. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*



TomileGrande schrieb:


> https://www.mindfactory.de/order_overview.php
> 
> Keine Ahnung ob man das sehen kann. Ist im Prinzip genau das, was Face vorgeschlagen hat. Nur WIN werde ich woanders bestellen. Das war ein Benchmark ich glaub von ComputerBild. Da lag der AMD vor dem i5. Aber bei anderen Benchmarks war er wiederrum schlechter. Aber ist egal, ich habe mich nun sowieso schon für den i5 entschieden. Einzig bei der SSD hätte ich noch ein Alternative aber wie gesagt, im Prinzip liegt schon alles im Warenkorb. 120GB OCZ Vertex II 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 3Gb/s MLC asynchron


 
Zu Computer Bild sage ich jetzt mal lieber nichts. Der Name sagt bereits schon alles. 

Zur SSD...nimm doch einfach jetzt die, zu der wir dir schon geraten hatten. Solltest da wirklich nicht am falschen Ende sparen.

Willst nen i7 der 100 Euro mehr kostet, der so gut wie keine Mehrleistung für deinen Bedarf bringt, aber bei der SSD versuchst du krampfhaft auf Kosten von Qualität und Leistung 30-40 Euro zu sparen.


----------



## facehugger (2. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Außerdem wenn dann z.B. die Samsung 830 und nicht eine X beliebige.


Oder halt die schon erwähnte Crucial M4, wir empfehlen hier halt nur das beste fürs Geld

Gruß


----------



## TomileGrande (2. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

So, das war's. 890€ ärmer...Bin mal gespannt wie der neue PC nun läuft. Das erste mal seit 10 Jahren, dass ich wieder einen eigenen Rechner habe. Der Vaio war auch schon nur gebraucht gekauft. 

Jetzt werde ich mal schauen, ob ich noch nen RAM Riegel und eine günstige Grafikkarte von den Sony finde und dann kann ich den ruhigen Gewissens meinem Neffen schenken. 

Danke an alle für eure Tipps. Ich schreib dann noch mal, wenn der PC fertig aufgebaut ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

Mach das, weitere Änderungen werden nicht mehr angenommen


----------



## target2804 (3. September 2012)

Beratungsresistenz!


----------



## TomileGrande (3. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*



target2804 schrieb:


> Beratungsresistenz!


 

Wegen? 



Wie siehts eigentlich aus wegen der Soundkarte? Ist die noch ein Must-have oder regelt das schon das Motherboard.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (3. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

Hast du hochwertige Kopfhörer?


----------



## Jeanboy (3. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*



TomileGrande schrieb:


> Wegen?
> 
> 
> 
> Wie siehts eigentlich aus wegen der Soundkarte? Ist die noch ein Must-have oder regelt das schon das Motherboard.



Wenn du kein gutes Soundsystem/Headset hast, reicht die Onboard Lösung.


Das "Beratungsresistenz!" bezog ich (denk ich mal) auf den Vorpost ;D


----------



## target2804 (3. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Das "Beratungsresistenz!" bezog ich (denk ich mal) auf den Vorpost ;D


in der tat, so ist es


----------



## TomileGrande (10. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

Nein, ich habe keine guten Kopfhörer aber eine gute 5.1 Anlage über der ich den Sound wiedergebe. Aber ich habe selber schon mal geschaut, die Karten kosten ja um die 130€, dass ist mir momentan auch zuviel Geld. 

Ich habe aber gerade ein ganz anderes Problem: Die Sendung wird heute endlich eintreffen, nachdem ich mich erst beschweren musste, jedoch fehlt nach wie vor die Grafikkarte, welche - Stand jetzt - erst Ende des Monats lieferbar sein wird.

Gab es jetzt eigentlich noch eine Alternative zu der Grafikkarte außer den beiden:

Asus Geforce GTX 660 Ti - ca. 300€
AMD Radeon HD 7950 - ca. 300€

Also irgendwas was auch so um die 200€ liegt? Ansonsten könnte ich die Karte auch woanders bestellen, nur dann habe ich wieder die Probleme mit Storno und zusätzlichen Versandkosten.


----------



## Softy (10. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

Im Preisbereich um die 300€ gäbe es diese hier:

2048MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 660 Ti OC 2xWindforce Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16

oder 3072MB Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail)

Etwas günstiger könntest Du die HD7870 nehmen: 2048MB Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware,

Hier eine Übersicht über die Performance: Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 660 Ti (Seite 7) - ComputerBase


----------



## TomileGrande (10. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

2048MB Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)

Wäre perfekt! Nur 20€ teurer wie die alte und das Spiel (Sleeping Dogs) gibts auch noch dazu. Jetzt muss ich nur noch den Mindfactorytypen erklären, dass er die zu der alten Bestellung hinzufügen muss, damit ich nicht noch mal die Versandkosten bezahlen muss. 

Danke!


----------



## Softy (10. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*



TomileGrande schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich nur noch den Mindfactorytypen erklären, dass er die zu der alten Bestellung hinzufügen muss, damit ich nicht noch mal die Versandkosten bezahlen muss.



Das ist sicher kein Problem


----------



## TomileGrande (11. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

Hallo! Ich bräuchte noch einmal eure Hilfe! Das zusammenbauen ist doch nicht so einfach wie ich dachte. Folgender Sachverhalt liegt gerade vor. Es sind alle Teile eingebaut bis auf die noch nicht gelieferte Grafikkarte und das optische Laufwerk.

Am PC Gehäuse hängt noch ein blaues USB 3 Kabel. Was ist damit, muss dass noch aufs Motherboard? Front USB 3.0 hat einen ganz anderen Anschluss. 

Beide Hdd haben SATA Anschlüsse. Kann ich mit einem Kabel ( Netzteil zur Festplatte) beide verbinden oder ist es besser mit je einem Kabel vom Netzteil je eine Festplatte anzusteuern?

Vom "kleinen" SATA Kabel welches zum Motherboard geht, habe ich nur 2 Stück da, quasi für jede HDD eine. Das optische Laufwerk benötigt aber das gleiche Kabel, ist das so gewollt? 

Vom Netzteil gehen jetzt noch 2 Kabel ab (rot und Grün ) welche mit VGA 1 und 2 beschriftet sind, Brauch ich die oder sind die für die Grafikkarte? Also kann ich die erst mal ignorieren? 

Würde euch ein Bild weiterhelfen?

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe. Wenigstens ein paar kleine Tipps würden mir schon weiterhelfen, ich hab halt Angst, dass beim Start alles " explodiert".


----------



## Softy (11. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

Kannst Du mal ein Foto von dem blauen Kabel machen und hier hochladen?

Die HDD's können ruhig an einen Strang ans Netzteil.

Ja, auch das opt. Laufwerk wird über ein SATA-Kabel mit dem Mainboard verbunden.

Die Kabel mit VGA drauf sind für die Grafikkarte.


----------



## Threshold (11. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

Hat das USB Kabel einen normalen USB Stecker oder hat es einen dicken Stecker mit 20 Pins dran?


----------



## TomileGrande (11. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

Hmm gerade schlecht. Bilder vom Handy kann ich irgendwie nicht hochladen und den PC habe ich schon abgebaut. Na das blaue Kabel kommt von der Front I/O und hängt dort rum wie ein ganz normales USB Kabel.

Und bei dem 20/24 Stecker müssen die 4 PINs auch auf Motherboard?


----------



## Jeanboy (11. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

Dann brauchst du sowas: BitFenix Internal USB 3.0 Adapter (BFA-U3-KU3IU3-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

und ja, die 4 Pin müssen auch dran


----------



## Threshold (11. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

Du kannst das Kabel nach hinten durchziehen und dann von außen ans Mainboard anschließen wie ein normales USB Kabel eben.


----------



## TomileGrande (12. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (12. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

Das blaue Kabel ist, wie Threshold schon geschrieben hat, für den externen USB3-Anschluss hinten am Mainboard.


----------



## TomileGrande (12. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

Ich habe das mit den Bildern doch noch hinbekommen...also wie ihr sehen könnt, könnt ihr nichts sehen... Nein, also Bild 1 da kann man gut das blaue Kabel erkennen. 

Dann habe ich noch ein zweites Problem: ich habe den CPU Lüfter schon draufgesteckt und erst dann gemerkt, dass ich ja sogar noch einen Extra Lüfter gekauft habe...reicht denn der original nicht aus? Außerdem habe ich was von Wärmeleitpaste gehört...benötige ich sowas auch noch? Oder ist das Schnee von gestern? 

Naja und die Kabel von den HDDs die gehen jetzt quasi nach außen und zeigen nicht ins innere vom Gehäuse (Bild 4) aber wenn ich die HDDS umdrehe, dann komm ich mit dem Platz nicht hin. Das heißt die Stecker würden dann quasi an die Wand vom Gehäuse anstoßen, wenn ich die einhängen würde. 

Was die Satas angeht, da bin ich momentan auch etwas schlauer: Scheinbar werden Standartmäßig immer nur 2 Kabels dem Motherboard beigelegt, dass bedeutet ich müsste noch ein drittes Kabel kaufen oder erst mal ein älteres optisches Laufwerk einbauen, welches kein SATA Kabel benötigt.


----------



## TomileGrande (12. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*



Softy schrieb:


> Das blaue Kabel ist, wie Threshold schon geschrieben hat, für den externen USB3-Anschluss hinten am Mainboard.


 
Okay, gecheckt. Bin zwar gerade nicht daheim aber probiere ich dann heute Nachmittag gleich mal aus. Das heißt ich muss das Kabel aus dem Gehäuse raus und dann an die BACK I/O Leiste anschließen? Hätte man dies nicht optisch besser lösen können?!


----------



## Softy (12. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

Welchen Kühler hast Du denn? Der Boxed-Kühler reicht aus, aber ist zum Übertakten ungeeignet. Für den boxed Kühler braucht man keine Wärmeleitpaste, denn da ist ein Wärmeleitpad bereits auf dem Kühler aufgebracht. Für den anderen Kühler benötigst Du WLP, die ist aber im Lieferumfang des Kühlers mit dabei.



TomileGrande schrieb:


> Okay, gecheckt. Bin zwar gerade nicht daheim aber probiere ich dann heute Nachmittag gleich mal aus. Das heißt ich muss das Kabel aus dem Gehäuse raus und dann an die BACK I/O Leiste anschließen? Hätte man dies nicht optisch besser lösen können?!


 
Ja, das Kabel wird durch das Gehäuse geführt und dann hinten am Board angeschlossen. Ich such mal ein Bild, Moment. 

Bitte schön: http://images.bit-tech.net/content_images/2012/07/sharkoon-t28-review/sharkoont28-15b.jpg


----------



## facehugger (12. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

PS: Mir fällt bei den Bildern auf, das der RAM in Slot 1 und 2 steckt. Für Dualchannel-Betrieb (empfohlen) sollte ein Riegel allerdings in Slot 3...

Gruß


----------



## TomileGrande (12. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

Danke für den Riegel Tipp!! Hatte das bei meinen alten PC's immer so gehandhabt aber gut zu wissen, dass dies falsch war. Also ein Riegel in Slot 1 und einer in Slot 3!

@ Softy - danke für das Bild. Wie ich sehe hast du das gleiche Gehäuse wie ich? Gut zu wissen.... 

Der Lüfter ist von Alpenföhn. Frag mich aber bitte nicht welche Serie etc. Ich habe den ehrlich gesagt auch noch gar nicht ausgepackt aber gut zu wissen, dass ich dieses Wärmezeugs bei dem Boxedsockel nicht benötige. Weil dann teste ich es erst mal damit. Und sollte der Pc anspringen, dann kann ich den Lüfter spätestens dann, wenn ich die Graffikkarte einbaue, immer noch drauf stecken. 

Aber was ich mal ehrlich sagen muss, der Einbau an sich ist schon viel einfacher als früher. Bsp. die Festplatten, die werden in so eine Schublade gesteckt und schon passt das. Auch der Lüfter geht total easy rauf und wieder ab. Auch das CD Rom Laufwerk kann man leicht einbauen. Also der Hersteller von der Gehäuse hat da wirklich gute Arbeit geleistet! Und @ Facehugger du auch, da du es mir empfohlen hast. 
Das einzige wo ich halt wirklich Probleme habe ist mit der Verkabelung, weil da die Beschriftung Kabel=Motherboard nicht 1:1 identisch ist.


----------



## Softy (12. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

Nein, ich hab nicht das gleiche Gehäuse, ich hab nur ein Bild im Netz gesucht  

Welcher Alpenföhn Kühler ist das genau? Schau halt mal auf die Verpackung


----------



## facehugger (12. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*



TomileGrande schrieb:


> Danke für den Riegel Tipp!! Hatte das bei meinen alten PC's immer so gehandhabt aber gut zu wissen, dass dies falsch war. Also ein Riegel in Slot 1 und einer in Slot 3!


Jap, so siehts aus Es sei denn, ein anderer der "Weisen" hier hat eine andere Meinung dazu...

Gruß


----------



## Softy (12. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

Ja, das steht im Handbuch. Aber normalerweise sind das Slot 1+3 oder  2+4 für den Dual Channel Modus.

Nochmal zum USB3-Stecker: Es gibt schon andere Gehäuse, bei denen USB3 intern angeschlossen werden, z.B. das Bitfenix Shinobi. Oder Du kaufst den von Jeanboy genannten USB3-Adapter, dann kannst Du den Front USB3 Anschluss intern anschließen. Den Adapter gibt es auch von Cooltek, DeLock, Silverstone, RaidSonic u.a.


----------



## TomileGrande (12. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

Okay bin nun daheim und hab das blaue Kabel in einen USB Port gesteckt. Direkt mit 3.0 war dort aber nichts markiert. Trotzdem okay?

Am Gehäuse sind hinten und vorn je ein Lüfter desen Kabel habe ich aufs Motherboard gesteckt. Da sind aber noch 2 Anschlüsse dran, sehen aus wie die, die zur Stromversorgung der alten Festplatten da waren. Haben die auch noch eine Funktion? Also den kleinen 3 popligen hab ich aufs Motherboard gesteckt und bei den je 2x 4poligen weiß ich nicht wohin. 

BTW. Der Alpenfön Lüfter sieht nach extrem viel Arbeit aus aber die Warmeleitpaste ist dabei. Ihr seid euch aber sicher, dass ich die beim Lüfter der beim Prozessor dabei war, nicht brauche?


----------



## Softy (12. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

Beim Lüfter kannst Du *entweder* den 4-poligen Molex-Stecker ans Netzteil anschließen *oder  *den 3pin Anschluss ans Mainboard. Nicht beides, sonst... BÄÄÄÄÄM 

Beim boxed Kühler brauchst Du keine Wärmeleitpaste, da war ja das Wärmeleitpad auf dem Kühler.

Welcher Alpenföhn Kühler ist es denn


----------



## TomileGrande (12. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

Es ist der Lüfter von der ersten Seite, den Face empfohlen hat. Ja, ich hab den CPU Lüfter noch mal abgebaut und da klebte tatsächlich irgendwas dran, was wie nen alter Kaugummi aussah. 

BTW: der pc läuft! Zumindest teilweise. Im BIOS ist alles da, Festplatte, RAM, CPU aber wenn ich Win installieren will, schmiert der pc ab bzw. Kommt das blaue Windows Fenster ....Windows wird zur ihrer Sicherheit beendet usw.


----------



## Softy (12. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

Hast Du den Kühler jetzt abgebaut und wieder drauf? Hoffentlich ist da jetzt noch genug vom Wärmeleitpad am richtigen Fleck 

Welche Fehlermeldung kommt da genau?


----------



## TomileGrande (12. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

Jetzt passiert gar nicht mehr...der AS Rock Bildschirm kommt, und danach blinkt nur noch der weise cursor....jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Softy (12. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

Geh mal ins BIOS und beobachte die CPU Temperatur.


----------



## TomileGrande (12. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

Ja den original Intel Kühler ab und wieder den gleichen drauf. Also Setup klappt irgendwie. Am Anfang werden alle Teiber installiert und dann kommt der Bildschirm: Problem festgestellt, heruntergefahren usw. Entfernen sie alle neu installierten festplatten, Festplatte richtig konfiguriert, usw. 

0x0000007b (0xF78D2524, 0xC0000034, 0x00000000, 0x00000000)


Oder soll ich erstmal versuchen die cd die beim Motherboard mitdabei war zu installieren?


----------



## TomileGrande (12. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

Hab jetzt im BIOS die Festplatte von HDci (oder so ähnlich) auf IDE umgestellt, mal schauen was passiert. Temperatur ist bei 45c


----------



## TomileGrande (12. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

Einen Schritt weiter *freu* Festplatte wird jetzt partioniert...


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*



TomileGrande schrieb:


> Hab jetzt im BIOS die Festplatte von HDci (oder so ähnlich) auf IDE umgestellt, mal schauen was passiert. Temperatur ist bei 45c


 
Eigentlich sollte die Einstellung AHCI sein und nicht IDE.


----------



## TomileGrande (12. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

Dateien werden kopiert....das ist Musik in meinen Ohren. Mein alter EDV Lehrer wäre stolz auf mich. Aber ohne euch hätte ich es natürlich gar nicht erst so weit geschafft. Schon mal Danke an alle die mir geholfen haben.


----------



## target2804 (12. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*



Threshold schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte die Einstellung AHCI sein und nicht IDE.


 
bei hdd´s auch? bin mir da nich ganz sicher. oder hat er ne SSD?


----------



## TomileGrande (12. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

Ahci hat ja aber scheinbar nicht funktioniert? Ich kann ja nachher falls alles funktioniert im BIOS nochmal umstellen. Während jetzt Win installiert wird, beschäftigt mich noch ein Problem; das Gehäuse hat 4 Lüfter, auf dem Motherboard ist aber nur Platz für 3! Könnt ich auch einen in CPU Fan stecken? Denn davon habe ich 2 und benötige ja nur einen. Oder kann man 2 Lüfter mit einem Kabel anschließen?


----------



## TomileGrande (12. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

SSD habe ich noch nicht angeschlossen, weil die SATA Kabel nicht ausreichend vorhanden waren. Ich habe also erst mal nur die Hauptfestplatte per SATA Kabel verbunden.


----------



## target2804 (12. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

willst du windows dann auf der normalen HDD anschließen?
schließ doch zuerst die SSD an, (vorher dann auf AHCI stellen), installier darauf windows und geh anschließend, während noch die windows updates laufen ein kabel kaufen^^


----------



## TomileGrande (12. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

Ja, das ist mir auch erst später eingefallen. Ich werd dann einfach Windows 8 auf die SSD kopieren.


----------



## Softy (12. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

Windows 8?


----------



## soth (12. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

Ohje, nicht doch lieber Windows Vista 

Nein, Spass beiseite, ohne Metro warum nicht...


----------



## GeForce-Lover (12. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

Nee, ich bin für ME


----------



## TomileGrande (13. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

Ihr werdet lachen aber ich habe tatsächlich erst mal Win Xp installiert, da ich nicht erst Win 7 kaufen wollte, wenn ich später dann sowieso Win 8 benötige bzw. haben möchte. 

Aber Win XP unterstüzt ja nicht die volle Leistungs des PC, oder? Kann man das irgendwie nachprüfen? Und da wir gerade bei prüfen sind: Da gibts doch so einen Windows Leistungs Index wo man die Leistung des PC abrufen kann? Wisst ihr wo ich den finde? Wobei ich das auch nach googeln könnte. 

Heute soll die Grafikkarte kommen, die werde ich dann noch zusammen mit dem Alpenfön-Lüfter einbauen, die Kabel ordentlich verlegen und dann sollte ich auch fertig sein. Wobei noch nach wie vor die Frage offen ist, ob ich 2 Gehäuselüfter an einem Kabel anschließen kann? 
Ich will das noch mal kurz erklären: Das Motherboard hat 3x Anschlüsse für Lüfter und 2x für CPU Lüfter. 
Den 3 poligen Anschluss der vom Lüfter kommt, stecke ich auf die Anschlüsse. Soweit so gut. Jetzt gehen von diesem Kabel noch je 2  4-polige Anschlüsse ab. (breitere, dickere "Stecker") Beschriften wir den 3poligen einfach mal mit A und die anderen beiden mit B1 und C1.
Die Anschlüsse vom 2 Lüfter mit B und B2 und C2. A steckt auf dem Motherboard - B, B2 und C2 noch nicht. Ich verbinde nun B1 mit C2 und würde somit den Strom von einer Quelle auf 2 Lüfter verteilen. 

Wäre dies möglich? Ich will dies halt ungern einfach selber ausprobieren, da ich im schlimmsten Fall mit einem Kurzschluss rechnen muss.


----------



## Softy (13. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

Ich denke, dass Windows 8 ein Griff ins Klo wird. Daher würde ich unbesorgt Windows 7 kaufen 

Mit XP kannst Du z.B. kein DirectX 10 oder 11 nutzen. Für die SSD steht soweit ich weiß die Trim-Funktion nicht zur Verfügung und der AHCI Modus ist auch umständlich zu aktivieren.

Bei den Lüftern steige ich nicht ganz durch  Du kannst aber schon 2 Lüfter mit einem Y-Kabel an einen Mainboard Anschluss anschließen, mehr als 2 Lüfter würde ich einem Mainboard Anschluss nicht zumuten, nicht dass da was durchbrennt.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (13. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

Das Windows XP noch im IDE-Modus auf der HDD läuft ist an und für sich ok. AHCI ist bei dem alten Schinken ein lustiges Gefrickel. 

Überhaupt:
Windows XP and SSD don't go well together ...

Wenn du dann Win 7 (oder, wenn du drauf stehst, auch Win 8) installierst, unbedingt vorher die SSD am Sata-Port 0 anschließen und die SSD im AHCI-Modus laufen lassen.


----------



## MrSchuh (13. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

Kann Softy nur zustimmen. Mit Windows 7 machst du bestimmt nichts falsch.
Oder möchtest du später einen Touchscreen hinzukaufen um mit der Metro Oberfläche von Windows 8 zu arbeiten?
(Meiner Meinung nach ist das aber für das tägliche Arbeiten/Spielen nicht zu gebrauchen)
Windows 7 64Bit Prof multilanguage findet man mittlerweile spott billig bei ebay für bereits rund 27€.
Die DVD kommt dann zwar nach 20 Tagen aus Hong Kong, den Key bekommst du aber sofort und kannst mit Windows 7 los legen.


----------



## IceMaster88 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

Du kannst die Lüfter auch mit dem "dicken" 4 Poligen Stecker an das Netzteil anschließen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (13. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*



IceMaster88 schrieb:


> Du kannst die Lüfter auch mit dem "dicken" 4 Poligen Stecker an das Netzteil anschließen.




Auch MOLEX genannt.


----------



## target2804 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

Molex 4 pol, oder? 
und der molex 4pin ist dann der kleine, oder ist das falsch?


----------



## TomileGrande (15. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

Die SSD funktioniert unter xp irgendwie nicht. Wenn ich auf Ahci umstelle, startet der pc nicht. Win 8 habe ich per Virtuelle Maschine gestartet. Ist mir aber zu bunt und ungewohnt. Ich Kauf mir jetzt die 7 und dann ist der pc hoffentlich 100% einsatzfähig. Das die für Windows immer noch solche Preise verlangen und können. Ich bin zwar kein Fan von Apple aber irgendwie ist es auch gut, dass die Konkurenz für microsoft sind. Die Lüfter laufen jetzt alle 4 und die Grafikkarte ist auch drin. Was für ein Riesen Teil.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

SSD und XP hat noch nie funktioniert


----------



## target2804 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

unter xp muss man auch andere sachen einstellen als z.b. bei Win7.
der vorteil von 7 ist hier ganz klar, da sie die SSD eigentlich automatisch erkennt und die nötigen konfigurationen& einstellungen trifft. bei amazon gibts win7 als reinstall-cd für ca. 40€


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*

Hier --> Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit Reinstallations-DVD multilingual: Amazon.de: Software


----------



## TomileGrande (15. September 2012)

*AW: Der beste PC aller Zeiten für >1000€.*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Hier --> Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit Reinstallations-DVD multilingual: Amazon.de: Software


 
Gekauft. Irgendwie demnächst sollte auch die Mail mit dem Code für Sleeping Dogs kommen, dann kann ich gleich mal schauen, was der Kasten drauf hat. C&C Generals läuft auf jeden Fall


----------

